# My babies =)



## Angelicpersona (May 21, 2013)

Okay, first off, I didn't draw this. I only wish I could draw this well.
Secondly, this was done by my friend Serena. She's an awesome artist, and she's going to be doing the cover art for my book. We began talking about this drawing way WAY back in September. I gave her all the details and then she got a massive artists block. And then when she was ready to start on it in February, I was without a job. We finally got to a place where she was clear headed enough to work on it and I had enough money to pay her and this is the end result =) These are my kids, from my book. Oh, and I designed the dress.


----------



## vangoghsear (May 21, 2013)

Very nice illustration.  I like the dress design.  Illustrations should further our understanding of the story.  Without knowing the story, I think this feels like it has succeeded along those lines.  Best of luck with the project.  Your friend is a talented illustrator.


----------



## tepelus (May 22, 2013)

Very lovely illustration. What's the medium used? I know all about artist's and writer's block. Both are frustrating indeed. She did a nice job with the hands. Hands are my nemesis.


----------



## Angelicpersona (May 22, 2013)

It's mostly colored pencils, with a bit of acrylic for details =)


----------



## lonely-soul (Jul 9, 2013)

Very nice and lovely.


----------



## tinacrabapple (Nov 16, 2013)

Love this!


----------



## Whosthatboy305 (Sep 19, 2014)

Very neat


----------



## Cleaver83 (Dec 20, 2014)

I love the detailing on her dress


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2014)

If you submit for a standard publishing, they will do the cover. If you self pub, you can use your own. What is it about this cover that would make a reader want to buy it?


----------



## IvyRuth (Dec 20, 2014)

Great piece of art. Well done...nice dress!

But you don't have a book cover yet. 

I strongly suggest you get a graphic artist who is experienced in cover design. Give them the art and have them design the cover.  

It is much more complex than most of us realize to get the layout and fonts etc right to make a great cover that will sell at all the sizes it will need to be. 

 If you don't know any designers check on fiverr.com. You can look at their samples to get a feel for their work.


----------



## Cran (Dec 21, 2014)

Apex said:


> What is it about this cover that would make a reader want to buy it?





IvyRuth said:


> But you don't have a book cover yet...



I'm guessing you missed this bit -


Angelicpersona said:


> ... she's *going to be* doing the cover art for my book...


- which tells me that this illustration is not the book cover future project; it is an illustration of imagined characters.

And a very nice dress design.


----------



## IvyRuth (Dec 21, 2014)

Oops! Sorry. I got so caught up on the cover thought I didn't check my assumption.  
As artwork on your characters it is excellent!  It is extremely valuable to have a good picture you can hold in mind when writing about them.  It is like having a visual back story to help keep everything consistent with the character.  I'm going to use your idea and get a drawing done of my main characters.


----------

